# New hedgie owner!



## Mystic2589 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm new to the forums and new to owning a hedgie and definitely have a ton of questions. For the most part, I can find info on pretty much anything on here, I've been doing a lot of researching but I still have trouble finding a few things.

My first concern is that I can't seem to get my hedgie to run on her wheel, I've been trying a few things like putting treats on it, actually putting her on it and holding her and walking her on it but no luck. There is a chance she does use it when I'm sleeping but its highly doubtful considering its never dirty. Does anyone have any advice on how to get her to use her wheel?

Secondly, shes become a major grump in the past week or so and its become progressively worse. Its gone from her not wanting to be handled for longer then 20 minutes and getting huffy to lunging at me when I go to wake her up for dinner. :| I've read this is because shes quilling, which I would assume is what shes angry about but as a first time hedgie owner I'm nervous because I don't want her to hate me! Today I'm going to give her an aveeno oatmeal bath and see if that soothes her. Also how long does quilling last? Should I give her an oatmeal bath every day or just once and see how she is and go from there?

Oh and I can't forget to introduce her! 
Her name is Knuckles :lol:, shes about 9 and a half weeks old now. Shes very sweet and almost too friendly (well until about a week ago). I did a little research in the color forum and found someone with very similar coloring to my hedgie and shes a chocolate pinto white belly? Pictures are terrible since they were taken with my phone, but maybe tonight after her bath I'll get some with a digital camera.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on such a cute hog!  
It may take her a bit to get they hang of the wheel. Make sure the wheel is spinning freely and check to see if her toenails are in need of a trim. Quilling does make them very grumpy and the oatmeal bath will help. They go through several quilling phases and the length of time varies from hog to hog.

This is posted on HHC but keep in mind not all hogs will quill at the same ages this is just a guideline to go by.

First quilling 4 weeks 
Second quilling 6 weeks 
Third quilling: 9 weeks 
Adult quilling 12 weeks 
Adult color quilling 9 weeks


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to you and Knuckles! Too frequent baths can dry a hedgie skin so start with one and see from there. What could help her if she`s quilling is putting some vitamin E or flax seed oil in the rinse water of the bath. About the extra grumpiness, don`t worry, she doesn`t hate you, she`s just very uncomfortable right now. Keep handling her every day, use a blanket if you`re worried she`ll bite or if she`s extra spiky and try not to touch her back more than you have too. It`s hard to tell how long she`ll be quilling, it could be days or weeks, it varies a lot depending on the hedgehog.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

If you want to know if she's used the wheel when you're not there, you can put just a little bit of flour on the inside of the wheel. That way, if it's all over the wheel in the morning, you know that Knuckles (awesome name, by the way) has used the wheel. Maybe she's like my girl Zoey & just doesn't mess up her wheel.

She's super cute! Welcome to HHC & congrats on Knuckles!


----------



## Mystic2589 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I really appreciate it. I just put in her new liner (made with 3 layers of fleece), her new blanket, and I also gave her a bath with some Aveeno oatmeal soap (non scented) it made my hands feel really nice, i would imagine it made her feel better. She actually seemed to enjoy the bath and was pretty relaxed. Shes still grumpy today but not as nearly as bad as yesterday, no lunging at my hand or puffing constantly. I'll probably take her out later tonight before I go to bed and see how shes doing. 

As for the wheel, you're probably right, she may not be a wheel pooper. She is pretty much litter trained and keeps her cage almost immaculate (except she pooped in her food bowl this morning, grrrr!). She does all of her business in a corner, its really nice!. I'll try the flour trick tonight and see where that gets me. 

Thanks for all of the advice again! If there is anything else that you guys think I should know please post it!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Mystic2589 said:


> She is pretty much litter trained and keeps her cage almost immaculate (except she pooped in her food bowl this morning, grrrr!).


You can try to place the water and food dishes a little apart from each other in her cage. Some hedgehogs poop while eating, and that might have been why she ended up pooping in her water.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph doesn't really mess his wheel up. I balance a woodchip or kibble on the top of it...and there are markings on the wheel too so I put them in a specific position so that i know if it has moved


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratz on your baby!

Yes its normal for them to be a grump
My "taffy" is going through it too so she definately huffs and raises her quills more


Some hedgies never go on there wheel...
But you can also try The carolina storm wheel :mrgreen:


----------



## Mystic2589 (Oct 23, 2010)

Good news! she definitely used her wheel last night, it was absolutely disgusting this morning haha. 

And thanks everyone!


----------



## Mystic2589 (Oct 23, 2010)

Does anyone know what I should do in regards to handling her while shes quilling? She really doesn't want to be pet or held because her skin is so sensitive. Tonight I took her out in a hedgie bag. My only concern about that is, I don't want her to think she won't be held or handled without a hedgie bag if she puts up an attitude or puffs up constantly. I did handle her without the bag for a few minutes though. Should I continue that? Any insight on this would be wonderful!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's good to still handle them, just be gentle & mindful that they are extra sensitive. Personally, I just lightly rest my hand on top of or next to my grumpy hedgie. That way you still have the contact, just not much pressure or petting.


----------



## Mystic2589 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok I appreciate it pjm!


----------

